# I need some advice.



## bathpro (Sep 3, 2021)

I picked up this trike this summer and want to refurbish it.  I was wondering if it is possible to remove the crank arms from the shaft.  
they appear to be riveted on.  Thanks!


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 3, 2021)

I'm no expert but I think that's a pin that could be pushed out the other side with a drift, it goes thru the pedal arm and the crank shaft. They come in all sizes and lengths. After it's out the pedal arm should slide off. Make sure it will come out spray it with some PB Blaster. Good Luck. After your resto is done put the pedal arm back on, line up  the holes and tap in the new pin (or the old one if you got it out in one piece). If the new pin is to long cut it  off to match the old one before you tap it in. A cut off wheel works good because they are hard steel.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 3, 2021)

Driving it out will probably make it unusable when you go to put the crank arm back on. Go to your local hardware store and look for "steel roll pin".


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 3, 2021)

Same thing different name.


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 3, 2021)

Find another project


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 3, 2021)

Perfect patina. Ride it as is. They’re only original once.


----------



## RustySprockets (Sep 3, 2021)

Sometimes, those pins are tapered and need driven out in the proper direction.  Otherwise, they just get tighter.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 9, 2021)

what is your version of refurbish?

that looks like a clean and polish to me.


----------

